# ISO Authentic Hungarian Goulash Recipe?



## bluesman (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and am looking for an authentic Hungarian Goulash recipe. Would anyone like to share their recipe or direct me to one. Thanks.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 29, 2008)

Go to the library and get THE BOOK on Hungary Cuisine by George Lang--or look for it online:George Lang's Cuisine of Hungary by George Lang (Hardcover - Jun 13, 1994)
or
Amazon.com: The Cuisine of Hungary: George Lang: Books


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 29, 2008)

June Meyer's has a great site - here is her recipe for Goulash


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 30, 2008)

There is as many rercipes for Goulash as there are Hungarians.
Here is my take on the subject.    Use Chuck roast and dice into 1/2 chunks and brown in a dutch oven when nicely browned add some julianne onions, Tomato puree
Caraway seed and Hungarian Paprika, some beef stock and let cook in the oven 2-3 hrs to make sure it is tender then check seasonings add S&P to taste and serve with spatzle.  It should be very tender and have a nice caraway taste.  this is one of my favorite recipes. Dave


----------



## Toots (Dec 30, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> There is as many rercipes for Goulash as there are Hungarians.
> Here is my take on the subject.    Use Chuck roast and dice into 1/2 chunks and brown in a dutch oven when nicely browned add some julianne onions, Tomato puree
> Caraway seed and Hungarian Paprika, some beef stock and let cook in the oven 2-3 hrs to make sure it is tender then check seasonings add S&P to taste and serve with spatzle.  It should be very tender and have a nice caraway taste.  this is one of my favorite recipes. Dave




Dave - that sounds awesome.  I haven't made any kind of goulash in years.  Might have to try it again soon!


----------



## bluesman (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies. I am definitely finding out that there are soooo many variations of this great dish. This forum is great!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, there are as many recipes for goulash as there are tomato sauce recipes.  I don't even think I made it the same twice.

Two things I ALWAYS do are: Slightly toast the caraway seeds first, and only use Szeged Paprika.

This is one of those times where I use a stock pot on the stove to start the dish, browning the meat, etc.  Once all the ingredients have been added I transfer it to my slow cooker to cook for 4-5 hours or until the meat is the texture I want.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, while I fully admit this isn't really "authentic", it is my very favorite goulash concoction, & one I developed specifically for my non-red-meat-eating husband.
** 
*BREEZY CHICKEN HUNGARIAN GOULASH*

1 pkge. (approx. 1 pound or so) boneless skinless chicken thighs or boneless skinless chicken breasts or tenders, cut into bite-size pieces
Extra-virgin oil
1 onion, peeled & chopped
3-4 cloves of garlic, peeled & chopped
1 stalk of celery, chopped
1 cup dry white wine
1 cup chicken broth
1 can (14-15 oz) diced tomatoes, undrained
2 bay leaves
Hot Hungarian paprika (or a combination of cayenne or freshly ground black pepper, plus sweet Hungarian paprika) 
1 8-oz. can sauerkraut, undrained
1 8-oz. container sour cream
Cooked buttered egg noodles for serving

Coat bottom of large coverable skillet with olive oil. Brown chicken pieces lightly for a few minutes. Add onions, garlic, & celery & sauté until vegetables just begin to soften, being careful not to let garlic brown/burn. Add wine, broth, tomatoes, & bay leaves. Cover & simmer for 15 minutes or so, until chicken pieces are just cooked thru. Remove cover & continue simmering until liquid has reduced to a stew-like consistency (or to consistency of your taste). Remove bay leaves & stir in sauerkraut, heating thru. Add hot paprika (or black pepper) to taste. Turn off heat & stir in sour cream. Serve over cooked buttered egg noodles.


----------



## bluesman (Dec 30, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Yes, there are as many recipes for goulash as there are tomato sauce recipes. I don't even think I made it the same twice.
> 
> Two things I ALWAYS do are: Slightly toast the caraway seeds first, and only use Szeged Paprika.
> 
> This is one of those times where I use a stock pot on the stove to start the dish, browning the meat, etc. Once all the ingredients have been added I transfer it to my slow cooker to cook for 4-5 hours or until the meat is the texture I want.


 
Thanks for the tip. Is it the paprika that is the key flavor ingredient in this dish? Obviously, using fresh ingredients and a sound cooking process are required to make this a good dish.


----------



## bluesman (Dec 30, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Okay, while I fully admit this isn't really "authentic", it is my very favorite goulash concoction, & one I developed specifically for my non-red-meat-eating husband.
> 
> *BREEZY CHICKEN HUNGARIAN GOULASH*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. Looks very tasty!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

bluesman said:


> Thanks for the tip. Is it the paprika that is the key flavor ingredient in this dish? Obviously, using fresh ingredients and a sound cooking process are required to make this a good dish.


 
The paprika AND the caraway is what gives it that distinct flavor. Otherwise, it's tomato sauce(kinda).....you could swap out the spices and add chili powder for chili.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 30, 2008)

Just be sure you buy the sweet and hot the hot paprika from Szeged.


----------



## bluesman (Dec 30, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> Just be sure you buy the sweet and hot the hot paprika from Szeged.


 

We'll do . Thanks!


----------



## Glorie (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never made this and it sounds delish!!  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## bluesman (Dec 30, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> Just be sure you buy the sweet and hot the hot paprika from Szeged.


 
I found the sweet but they didn't have the hot Szeged. Can I just sub some cayenne pepper?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2008)

I buy hot, sweet and smoked paprikas from PENZEY'S.  They are available online and in stores in some areas.


----------

